# Bulova Military 96B229



## john_cocktosen

Just picked up this beauty from eBay!

It has a simple dial with clear and easy to read numbers and a smooth sweeping seconds hand - thanks to its super accurate 262 kHz quartz movement! (the poor man's Spring Drive?)

The military motif is spot on... although I'm not crazy about the band (it has oversized clunky hardware) so will probably swap it out.

Overall, I gotta say for about $100, this is a GREAT WATCH.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato_Lucas

I have exactly that model, I like the canvas strap but you'll find that the watch goes well with almost anything you pair it with. Congratulations and I hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## Colderamstel

I purchased this same watch about a month ago for around the same price, it is just amazing for the price. It pairs well with everything, I am also very satisfied with it overall. Glad to see others who enjoy it.


----------



## BigDuke

Really a nice watch! Too bad its been discontinued.


----------



## Tusco

BigDuke said:


> Really a nice watch! Too bad its been discontinued.


Was it really discontinued?


----------



## john_cocktosen

Yes I think so, it's not on official website.... but it's available on others sites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary Drainville

Nice watch with what looks like a great strap!


----------



## tanksndudes

I pulled the trigger on the 96B230 (leather strap) last night on Amazon. At $93, it was twenty bucks cheaper than the 229 with the nylon. This will be my first quartz watch, and I'm pretty excited about it. Should be here tomorrow, along with my first — very necessary now — watch box.


----------



## Habu968

Got mine today, have to say I am quite pleased with it!


----------



## Lee_K

My 96B230 arrived today from Amazon. It's the least expensive watch in my collection thanks to the blow-out Amazon pricing of $93. Initial impressions: the leather strap isn't very attractive or compliant and was immediately replaced with a Toxic NATO strap that better fits the military theme, in my opinion. I've got a bunch of 22mm straps in my stash, so mixing and matching will be a breeze due to the stark black and white of the dial. Comfort on my 7-1/4 inch circumference wrist is excellent and I'm struck by how thin the watch is. Lume is weak, but that was expected. The sweep of the second hand is just barely perceptible as racheted, owing to the sixteen ticks per second. That's not a big deal to me, but a bit curious as I had read it was completely smooth. Everything is nicely aligned (I'm looking at you, Seiko!) and I'm struck by how handsome a piece this is. Overall, this has got to be one of, if not THE best watch bargains of the year!


----------



## Adept

Just got this bad boy a couple of days ago and I just wanted to share a few of my thoughts with you. 
I am not much of a photographer - that's for sure, but I do hope you will „get the picture" all right.
This is one member of the Bulova Military family - the simplest one, but this simplicity works great with this timepiece, imo. Well, to be quite honest - this simplicity is exactly why I got it in the first place.
They say that the accuracy of this watch is something about 10 sec per year&#8230; well, I do not know but I sure hope it is because I like my watches accurate.

First of all, I will put some of the basics about this great & inexpensive watch: 
*Model*: Bulova Military Accutron II UHF
*Ref.nr.* : 96B229
*Caliber*: Accutron II UHF 262 kHz
*Case width (without the crown)*: 42 mm
*Case width (with the crown)*: 45 mm
*Case length*: 39,5 mm
*Case thickness*: 11 mm
*Lug width:* 22 mm
*Lug to Lug*: 48 mm
*Case material*: 316L SS
*Glass*: mineral glass
*Complications*: Date

The watch came in a very simple package that consist of a outer white cardboard sort of box - very thin, recycled cardboard with the basic data on it:









Inside is the thicker black cardboard box with the "BULOVA" print on top of it.









When you open the black cardboard box you can see the Bulova logo inside, as well as on the front of the box.

















The hangtag is attached to the buckle and the usual User Manual is neatly stacked inside the lid of the box, separated by the thin piece of sponge:

















All together, it looks something like this:









The thing that catches the eye is a bit unusual two-parts NATO strap:









Caseback has two stickers - the big one with the red stripe on the top and the small underneath. The glass is also covered with a (rather bulky) protective sticker:

















And there it is - the dial.
I will just point out a few facts about the dial. The dial is very readable, very simple and without any unnecessary mambo-jumbo. The color of the dial is black and the only text you will find on it is "BULOVA" and "262 kHz" printed under the 12 hours marker and above the date window. Quite enough - it says it all&#8230; 
The date window is one of the best features of this watch, imo - it sits in the place of the 6 hour marker, it is in the same color of the dial and the numbers are white. Altogether - the date is very easy to read and very well incorporated in the dial itself - a big "thumbs up".
The numbers on the dial are lume-printed and the hour and minute hands are covered with lume mass as well. The lume itself is not as strong as on the diver watches - that's for sure, but once charged, I had no trouble reading the dial throughout the night. That is also a big thumbs up in my book.
The second hand tip is colored in red, as well as the 60 seconds marker on the dial, and this little "red detail" is what gives the watch just a neat military touch - I like it. It is just a detail, but it is visible and it makes the whole watch face a bit more "lively", if you catch my drift. It is also very handy if you choose to use this accurate timepiece as a stopwatch.
Above the dial is a 35 mm wide mineral glass that sticks out of the bezel not more than half a mm. The coin bezel and the cushion-type case complement each other beautifully. The coin bezel reflects light very nicely. The 35 mm glass and the reflective coin bezel contribute to the "openness" of the watch face and its signature readability.
The cushion-like case of this watch is skillfully executed in both glossy and mat finish and it looks really good and effective.


































The crown is signed with BULOVA logo (this being the EU model, the crown is not screwed-in, and I miss that - to be quite honest with you):









The buckle is also signed and it looks rather nice:









The two-parts NATO is quite interesting - the keeper has enough room (which is kind of important for those who have leaner wrists) and the leather insert looks good as well:

















The keepers on the NATO are very well made (octagonal geometry) and, imo, they also contribute to the overall reliable feeling of this rather unusual NATO strap:









I have 21 cm wrist (not so small ;-)) and this is how this great timepiece looks on it:

























And, just to wrap this up - a photo that compares the sizes this great BULOVA with my SEIKO SRP777:









*Something of a conclusion*:
This watch was build just for one purpose and that is - *FUNCTIONALITY*. The whole timepiece radiates the feeling of simplicity and reliability. It is very readable and it is deprived of all unnecessary things - sancta simplicitas in its best.
This watch is also 100 m WR and this makes it wearable in almost every situation. 
It looks good on NATO, it looks good an leather and if you choose wisely, it will look good an a lot of straps & bracelets and that, together with its readability and WR, makes it a very versatile daily beater as well as a more formal timepiece.

I sure like it a lot!


----------



## cal11

Mine just arrived. Got a refub set for $99.99. Looks brand new with no handling marks. Mine is the screw down crown version


----------



## J.D.B.

Yeah, excellent watch value. I have mine on a black RAF. Comfy and clear.


----------



## cal11

Sharked up


----------



## anzac1957

Picked this one up in a trade..

Yes that is a bubble you see at around the 10.. Oil filled by one of our WIS in New Zealand.. Needs a top up and seal checked.. But since he did the fill it has kept accurate time as it should..





Cheers


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Nice thread.

Can I say that the difference between 96B229 and 96B230 is just the strap?


----------



## Lee_K

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Can I say that the difference between 96B229 and 96B230 is just the strap?


Yes, correct. The -229 comes with an olive green NATO and the -230 comes with a brown leather strap. US versions come with a screw-down crown, whereas I believe the European versions do not. I am not sure about Asian versions.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Lee_K said:


> Yes, correct.


Thanks mate. ;-)


----------



## Mpkaier

Please fill me in on the process of filling the watch with oil. I have never heard of the technique. How does it keep from entering the movement? What is the actual purpose?

Thanks,


----------



## anzac1957

Mpkaier said:


> Please fill me in on the process of filling the watch with oil. I have never heard of the technique. How does it keep from entering the movement? What is the actual purpose?
> 
> Thanks,


PM sent.

It actually does immerse the whole movement..


----------



## tayloreuph

anzac1957 said:


> PM sent.
> 
> It actually does immerse the whole movement..


Well, PM me too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brucy

John is going to be a busy man Tony!


----------



## anzac1957

230OCU said:


> John is going to be a busy man Tony!


Hi Brucy.. have you come over to the darkside too..


----------



## Brucy

Lol... been here since before I saw the light!


----------



## Badfish179

These are sturdy and reliable watches. Well worth the money.


----------



## Vadym

tayloreuph said:


> Well, PM me too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you please PM me as well about oil mod. Thank you.


----------



## WichitaViajero

I almost bought this watch myself! Awesome case quality, that sweeping second hand, easy to read, congrats!


----------



## solchitlins

I like mine so much I'm seriously temped to buy another one to put in storage for the future, Incase this one gets damaged


----------



## Siwash

Always looks great, but just too large for me! I have a just-below-seven inch wrist.


----------



## cuevobat

solchitlins said:


> I like mine so much I'm seriously temped to buy another one to put in storage for the future, Incase this one gets damaged


I have to agree










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

